# MP trade course, time in the field



## tannerthehammer (27 Jul 2006)

How much time do you spend in the field on your trades course as an MP?  (NCM)


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Jul 2006)

tannerthehammer said:
			
		

> How much time do you spend in the field on your trades course as an MP?  (NCM)



The required amount.


----------



## tannerthehammer (28 Jul 2006)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> The required amount.



What is the required amount?


----------



## rogsco (28 Jul 2006)

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx


----------



## Shamrock (28 Jul 2006)

Does it matter?  

What it looks like to me, you're worried about too much field time as an MP.  Run it from there.


----------



## MP 811 (28 Jul 2006)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> The required amount.



answered............thread locked............lol ushup: ushup: ushup:


----------



## tannerthehammer (14 Oct 2006)

Just curious how many days MP's spend in the field on the trades course?


----------



## tannerthehammer (21 Oct 2006)

Apparently no one has been on their QL3 here  ???


----------



## captjtq (21 Oct 2006)

Not me. I did a different crse, with different objectives. Seems to me they used to spend a week in the 'field' in Borden, but that's undoubtedly changed since I was there.


----------



## Scott (21 Oct 2006)

Tanner, read this very carefully!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48047.0.html

The above link is to a thread that you started before asking this very same question! The thread was locked, was that not an indication to you that the thread had lived its life? No, you didn't get the answer you wanted so you posted it all again. :

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=811 There is the info provided by the Recruiting site, go do some reading.

Welcome back to the Warning System. For the very same thing that got you there before.


----------

